# Car Rental in Lisbon Airport



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

We'll be arriving the 3rd Dec 2014 and was planning to shop around in Lison airport for a rental car when we do. We'll need a car with a lot of baggage room. Any reason not to do this? Online is fine for smaller cars but there's nothing cheap at the moment for larger ones that I can find.

I presume I can haggle a bit with time/price/size when I get there and also presume there will be a lot of cars available at this time of the year, but could be wrong...

We'll want it for about a week at least I guess.


----------



## deeteecee (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi - Use any of the car hire searches but try to avoid Goldcar. Lots of hidden costs


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't have and connection with the company but arguscarhire.com are usually a good option but be warned that whatever is cheap won't usually offer airport pick up and drop off.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Far better deals by prebooking than shopping around on arrival apart from obvious that the type and size of vehicle just might not be there especially if landing at busy or late times


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Haggle will not work at Lisbon airport.

Normally cheaper if you book online


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

I got a car in the end from economycarrentals.com - there's a few dodgy reports about them but mostly positive so I hope all will be ok.

Thanks for the help...


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Friend of mine hired from them and got tucked up on previous paintwork damage costs so be careful to check for even the slightest bodywork damage before you sign and take the car and if there is any, take photos and make sure the staff member AND damage are in all the pics.


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok will do.


----------

